# Tokyo Drift Cars For Sale



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Guys

Has anyone checked out what Newera have for sale?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep migs has done well to secure them, understand they are with him soon


----------

